# Fish Shocking



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone know where to find the results of the DNR's fish shocking? The DNR's website is very user-unfriendly.


----------



## SurfDog (Jul 12, 2005)

on the fishing page...scroll all the way to the bottom. Its in the 'online services' box, 2nd link down


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, I'm aware of the fish stocking data, but I 'm looking for the results of their shocking rivers to see what kind of fish, and quantities of fish that are actually in the rivers. As Michigander1 reported, the DNR shocked about 10 miles of the Huron, and only found 1 steelhead. At the same time, the DNR reports that people are catching steelhead. It makes me wonder why the DNR makes the facts so difficult to find, especially when they're so free about notoriously bad info in their fishing reports.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

maak said:


> Yes, I'm aware of the fish stocking data, but I 'm looking for the results of their shocking rivers to see what kind of fish, and quantities of fish that are actually in the rivers. As Michigander1 reported, the DNR shocked about 10 miles of the Huron, and only found 1 steelhead. At the same time, the DNR reports that people are catching steelhead. It makes me wonder why the DNR makes the facts so difficult to find, especially when they're so free about notoriously bad info in their fishing reports.


What you need to do is find the fisheries biologist who is responsible for compiling the survey reports and see if a electro-shock survey has been done on a stream of interest to you and secondly if they will email you the report.

Here's a list of fisheries division personnel:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/FisheriesDiv_142504_7.htm


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Whit. I wish there was an easier way, but it sure beats spending $20 on gas and freezing for several hours fishing an empty river.
Interesting note: On the DNR website, I did find survey info on some rivers dating back to the 30's. I was surprised to learn there were fish I had never heard of, and various types of lampreys that were here, before the St. Lawrence seaway.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

maak said:


> Thanks Whit. I wish there was an easier way, but it sure beats spending $20 on gas and freezing for several hours fishing an empty river.
> Interesting note: On the DNR website, I did find survey info on some rivers dating back to the 30's. I was surprised to learn there were fish I had never heard of, and various types of lampreys that were here, before the St. Lawrence seaway.


Can you send me the URL for where those surveys are found on the DNR's site? I share your opinion about the difficulty of navigating through it.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry Whit, I've been looking for almost an hour and I can't find it. It was a large report, I think ninety some pages. It also contained lists of polluters, and contaminants. The report was broken down into middle,upper, and lower Clinton River, and had alot of other interesting material, like descriptions of the river from the 1800's.
Some of my friends are interested in it now,too, and I'd like to see if I can find similar reports for other rivers, so I'll keep looking and keep you posted.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

So were you there when the did the shock 4 weeks or so ago at Yates? Anything new


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

i talked to a fisheries biologist last year for a project in relation to tagging and shocking. He informed me that a lot of large fish escape the shocking due to their increased resistance to the voltages used and the fact that larger fish, particularily trout species, are very wary of boats.


----------

